# I just bought a Blackthorn walking stick form J. Peterman Company becauseI I needed a walking stick



## bsw (Jun 22, 2016)

I need a cane or walking stick because of my failing health and also thought it just might be good for defense if need be (I live in a tough neighborhood)...but I did not think it was a bad-assed giveaway weapon at all...rather; I just thought it looked rather nice. Then I thought I might just look around for another cane and found out about fighting canes and sticks...The I found you guys. I still think it looks cool...I'm just an old combat Infantryman from the Vietnam War, and was trained that anything around that's hard can be a weapon...like say a rock. I know almost nothing about cane or stick fighting...although I once killed a Bamboo Viper snake with a heavy stick while walking the Point position; (CO would not allow me to shoot it because he said it would give our position away).
So is it really a giveaway walking stick?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 22, 2016)

When you say blackthorn walking stick, do you mean a shillelagh? If so, yes people do train those as weapons, and they are very effective.


----------



## crazydiamond (Jun 22, 2016)

Welcome !

One of many things I appreciate about my marital art - JKD Kali is that stick and cane fighting is part of what I have learned - and that as I age I should be able to use what I have learned. Their are classes and videos on cane and stick fighting.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 22, 2016)

Welcome from a Jarhead!

How a 'Seinfeld' Joke Became a Reality


----------



## Buka (Jun 22, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk, bro.


----------



## bsw (Jun 22, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> When you say blackthorn walking stick, do you mean a shillelagh? If so, yes people do train those as weapons, and they are very effective.



I don't even know what a shillelagh is.  This stick  has a oak rounded knob instead of a crook or flat handle for the top...looks dangerous - but also looks nice as well. Made by the English Cane Company. I'm sending it back because it is to long for me...5foot nothing 6inches...but used to be all muscle when I was with the 101st. Anyway I'm getting a hickory cane with a crook that's 35 inch or so.


----------



## bsw (Jun 22, 2016)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Welcome from a Jarhead!
> 
> How a 'Seinfeld' Joke Became a Reality


Thank you much. BSW.


----------



## Tames D (Jun 22, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk.


----------



## Tames D (Jun 22, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk


----------



## Langenschwert (Jun 22, 2016)

Shillelagh fighting is awesome. I've done some. I have a tournament coming up for it actually. A Blackthorn is a shillelagh.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 22, 2016)

bsw said:


> I don't even know what a shillelagh is.  This stick  has a oak rounded knob instead of a crook or flat handle for the top...looks dangerous - but also looks nice as well. Made by the English Cane Company. I'm sending it back because it is to long for me...5foot nothing 6inches...but used to be all muscle when I was with the 101st. Anyway I'm getting a hickory cane with a crook that's 35 inch or so.


Then yes it is. Its used in Irish stick fighting, and a ton of fun. 
You can still use the hickory cane, so long as its sturdy enough to take a hit or two.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jun 24, 2016)

bsw said:


> I need a cane or walking stick because of my failing health and also thought it just might be good for defense if need be (I live in a tough neighborhood)...but I did not think it was a bad-assed giveaway weapon at all...rather; I just thought it looked rather nice. Then I thought I might just look around for another cane and found out about fighting canes and sticks...The I found you guys. I still think it looks cool...I'm just an old combat Infantryman from the Vietnam War, and was trained that anything around that's hard can be a weapon...like say a rock. I know almost nothing about cane or stick fighting...although I once killed a Bamboo Viper snake with a heavy stick while walking the Point position; (CO would not allow me to shoot it because he said it would give our position away).
> So is it really a giveaway walking stick?



Welcome to MT from another Vietnam guy.  There are several arts that teach cane fighting.  The Filipino arts do, as well as Kuk Sool Won, and Hapkido that I know of, but in the Korean MA it is usually at a higher belt.  I suspect some of the Japanese arts do as well.  Kendo is more related than some people give it credit for.

Let us know how you do in getting the right size cane, and if you decide to pursue a school.


----------



## bsw (Jun 28, 2016)

oftheherd1 said:


> Welcome to MT from another Vietnam guy.  There are several arts that teach cane fighting.  The Filipino arts do, as well as Kuk Sool Won, and Hapkido that I know of, but in the Korean MA it is usually at a higher belt.  I suspect some of the Japanese arts do as well.  Kendo is more related than some people give it credit for.
> 
> Let us know how you do in getting the right size cane, and if you decide to pursue a school.




Do not think I will go to a school...My health is so bad that just getting around is a major project. Although I would like to look at a video...So does anyone have any one or two that would be of some help for a guy like me? I do know how to use a bayonet on a rifle and a police flashlight and how to break a neck real quick. Used to be a good street fighter but times have changed and I need something to ward of the assholes that love to love with the disabled. (And, I am still fast for an old fart. 10 flat was my best time running the 100 yard dash in my youth). 

bsw.


----------



## geezer (Jun 28, 2016)

bsw said:


> Do not think I will go to a school... bsw.



Never say never. I've got a stick-fighting student who's 84. Even if you can't get around well, there's a lot you can still do. Sounds like you were a lot tougher when you were young than I'll_ ever _be. The kinda toughness that got you through Nam, ...man, that's something that will never fade. Respect!


----------



## bsw (Jul 3, 2016)

geezer said:


> Never say never. I've got a stick-fighting student who's 84. Even if you can't get around well, there's a lot you can still do. Sounds like you were a lot tougher when you were young than I'll_ ever _be. The kinda toughness that got you through Nam, ...man, that's something that will never fade. Respect!



I was lucky on more than a few occasions. 

BSW


----------

